# are passengers allowed to wait inside Newark Penn Station between midn



## sleepybobcat (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a flight that arrives at Newark Airport around 11PM and I'm catching a 6AM Amtrak train at Newark Penn Station.

By the time I collect my luggage, I figure I'll arrive at the station at around midnight.

It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.

Is there an area where passengers can wait? More importantly, are there toilets open, in case I need to go?

Thanks!


----------



## chertling (Jun 3, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I have a flight that arrives at Newark Airport around 11PM and I'm catching a 6AM Amtrak train at Newark Penn Station.By the time I collect my luggage, I figure I'll arrive at the station at around midnight.
> 
> It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.
> 
> ...


One thing you may consider (if your particular train stops there) is boarding Amtrak from the Newark Airport station, rather than Newark Penn. I am sure there are plenty of places in and around Newark Airport that would be accessible 24 hours. It may cost you a few extra dollars though as the "Airtrain" fare is built into Amtrak tickets for the EWR station.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jun 3, 2010)

chertling said:


> sleepybobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I have a flight that arrives at Newark Airport around 11PM and I'm catching a 6AM Amtrak train at Newark Penn Station.By the time I collect my luggage, I figure I'll arrive at the station at around midnight.
> ...


I like what chertling says but most likely your Amtrak train does not stop at Newark Airport (only a few do). However.. having been in both stations at late night hours I would def. recommend staying at the Airport for overnight, then catching a NJ transit train one stop up to Newark Penn early in the morning. The newark Airport is very nice.. Newark Penn has some interesting characters late at night, and while I have always felt safe there (security is always present) I def. feel more comfortable at the airport.

By the way.. the "fee" that chertling mentions for the airtrain is factored into any ticket, both NJ Transit, or Amtrak, so you're gonna pay that either way (I think its $5, nothing crazy).


----------



## had8ley (Jun 3, 2010)

Just an idea. The Hilton is directly across the street from the Newark train station. The walkway between them closes about 9 or 10 but you can walk across the street to the upstairs lobby. Last time we stayed there they had a lounge open rather late and I don't think they would mind your presence. Things get fired up around 5 a.m.; there's a Dunkin' Donuts down the hall from the Hilton and many places to grab a snack in the station.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 3, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> chertling said:
> 
> 
> > sleepybobcat said:
> ...


One question about the $5 fee if you please. NJT ran a kiddo free week-end while we were there BUT when we got to the airport station they wanted $5 to let our grand-daughters get on the Airtrain. Has this ever been settled or are they still charging kids after the "free" ride? ($5 doesn't sound like much but you really don't go that far.)


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2010)

had8ley said:


> TVRM610 said:
> 
> 
> > chertling said:
> ...


The fee, $5.50 by the way, isn't NJT's fee. It's the airport's fee. NJT is collecting it for the Port Authority of NY & NJ owners of the airport, but they have no say in waiving the fee even when they are otherwise doing a kids ride free week.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 3, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I have a flight that arrives at Newark Airport around 11PM and I'm catching a 6AM Amtrak train at Newark Penn Station.By the time I collect my luggage, I figure I'll arrive at the station at around midnight.
> 
> It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.
> 
> ...


NJT doesn't say on their site if they keep the station open all night, they only discuss the hours that the ticket windows are manned. However, with trains coming and going through the night, including a few Amtrak trains at 1:30 AM and 3:30 AM, I can't imagine how they can totally close the entire station. That doesn't mean however that they might not close the bathrooms and I have no idea how safe it might be and how well the police work to keep things safe.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 3, 2010)

TVRM610 said:


> I like what chertling says but most likely your Amtrak train does not stop at Newark Airport (only a few do). However.. having been in both stations at late night hours I would def. recommend staying at the Airport for overnight, then catching a NJ transit train one stop up to Newark Penn early in the morning. The newark Airport is very nice.. Newark Penn has some interesting characters late at night, and while I have always felt safe there (security is always present) I def. feel more comfortable at the airport.
> By the way.. the "fee" that chertling mentions for the airtrain is factored into any ticket, both NJ Transit, or Amtrak, so you're gonna pay that either way (I think its $5, nothing crazy).


I wouldn't do that if I were you. NJTranist is very expensive, especially off-peak. Remember, our off-peak fares have just gone up 47%


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jun 4, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I have a flight that arrives at Newark Airport around 11PM and I'm catching a 6AM Amtrak train at Newark Penn Station.By the time I collect my luggage, I figure I'll arrive at the station at around midnight.
> 
> It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.
> 
> ...


Newark Penn is a total freak show from Midnight to 5AM. It also doubles as the greyhound station just to give you an idea of the clientele . Newark borders on the city of Irvington, one of the highest crime rates in the state. The bathrooms are open 24 hours but you will have to lug all your luggage with you into the bathroom. There is a bar in the station open until 2am,3am on weekends. New Jersey Transit Police are pretty visible so it keeps the vagabonds in check, however 6 hours in Newark Penn is a long time and the station is in the hood. There are some very uncomfortable benches but dont fall asleep with your luggage not in view. Like the other poster said I would stay at the airport until closer to your train departure. If you are feeling daring you can pay to leave your bags at the Hilton desk(Its not a set rate, but for $10 the desk clerk will hold your bags for a few hours) and venture EAST of the station into the portuguese/brazlilian section of newark which is a lot of fun and has bars & lounges open until 3am and some restaraunts open 24 hours.


----------



## sleepybobcat (Jun 4, 2010)

Meat Puppet said:


> Newark Penn is a total freak show from Midnight to 5AM. It also doubles as the greyhound station just to give you an idea of the clientele . Newark borders on the city of Irvington, one of the highest crime rates in the state. The bathrooms are open 24 hours but you will have to lug all your luggage with you into the bathroom. There is a bar in the station open until 2am,3am on weekends. New Jersey Transit Police are pretty visible so it keeps the vagabonds in check, however 6 hours in Newark Penn is a long time and the station is in the hood. There are some very uncomfortable benches but dont fall asleep with your luggage not in view. Like the other poster said I would stay at the airport until closer to your train departure. If you are feeling daring you can pay to leave your bags at the Hilton desk(Its not a set rate, but for $10 the desk clerk will hold your bags for a few hours) and venture EAST of the station into the portuguese/brazlilian section of newark which is a lot of fun and has bars & lounges open until 3am and some restaraunts open 24 hours.



to sum it up.... I should not fall asleep under any circumstances unless I want to wake up with all my belonging gone? (or worse, not waking up ever again?)


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jun 4, 2010)

[


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't believe that you want to be in Newark Penn Station at night. Newark is one of the most dangerous cities in NJ and criminals run wild. Make your way to the hotel sit there and don't go out until morning. The Ironbound section where the Italians and Portugese live in generally safe but the station borders that area and "no mans land".


----------



## railiner (Jun 4, 2010)

Spending 6-7 hours at either location to me would be a pretty miserable experience at that time of night. Why don't you try priceline to see if you can get a good deal at an airport motel? Even getting 5 hours of sleep and a nice shower would sure feel good .

Or another thought....you did not mention where you were going on Amtrak, but perhaps you could use the night train to get towards your destination, and then have a shorter wait to continue?


----------



## Chatter163 (Jun 4, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours


Sure it does, if you know anything about downtown Newark.


----------



## arrow3 (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sorry to say this, but I definitely would advise against spending the night at Newark Penn Station. I work in Newark and would absolutely not hang around after dark if I didn't have to. By no circumstances should you fall asleep should you choose to stay there. Believe me, you'll be happy you spent a little extra money to get a hotel room for the night. As others have mentioned, there is a Hilton attached to Penn Station so it is very convenient and much safer than staying in the waiting room over night. There's a reason why Newark consistently shows up on the list of America's most dangerous cities.


----------



## sleepybobcat (Jun 4, 2010)

arrow3 said:


> I'm sorry to say this, but I definitely would advise against spending the night at Newark Penn Station. I work in Newark and would absolutely not hang around after dark if I didn't have to. By no circumstances should you fall asleep should you choose to stay there. Believe me, you'll be happy you spent a little extra money to get a hotel room for the night. As others have mentioned, there is a Hilton attached to Penn Station so it is very convenient and much safer than staying in the waiting room over night. There's a reason why Newark consistently shows up on the list of America's most dangerous cities.


I can get a really good rate with my company's corporate discount at a Newark Airport hotel. It's only $53 for the Courtyard and it's right at the airport.

The hotel tells me they only have free shuttle to and from the EWR terminals.

If I take their shuttle back to the terminal in the morning in order to catch the AirTrain/NJT to Newark Penn Station, how early should I leave the hotel?

(figuring 10 minutes from hotel to EWR terminal, 10 minutes on the AirTrain, 10 minutes on the NJT to Newark Penn....)

Thanks!


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 4, 2010)

> I It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.
> 
> Thanks!


Whats your life worth? Its that dangerous in Newark NJ; one of the most dangerous cities in the world. I live in NJ and am giving you good advise. Unless you intend to come to Newark armed with a pistol, do not spend the night in Newark Penn Station.


----------



## arrow3 (Jun 4, 2010)

sleepybobcat said:


> I can get a really good rate with my company's corporate discount at a Newark Airport hotel. It's only $53 for the Courtyard and it's right at the airport.The hotel tells me they only have free shuttle to and from the EWR terminals.
> 
> If I take their shuttle back to the terminal in the morning in order to catch the AirTrain/NJT to Newark Penn Station, how early should I leave the hotel?
> 
> ...


The AirTrain from the furthest terminal (A) to the Northeast Corridor station takes about 10-15 minutes+waiting time. The train from EWR to Newark Penn should be less than 10 minutes plus waiting. I'm not sure how often the hotel shuttle departs to the terminals.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 4, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> > I It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.
> >
> > Thanks!
> 
> ...


Aloha

Wow, that anyone feels this advice is necessary in a well lite public facility.

What I did in EMY for a short connection was stay at a Denny's for several hours the put me in a booth toward the back, took a breakfast order and they let me sleep in the booth, waking me with my breakfast service. Really nice people there, while I connected from the northbound Coast Starlight to the Eastbound California Zephyr.


----------



## tp49 (Jun 4, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> > I It doesn't make sense for me to get a hotel room for just 6 hours, so I'm thinking of just waiting around the station.
> >
> > Thanks!
> 
> ...


If you think Newark is one of the most dangerous cities in the world I think you need more exposure to the rest of the world. There are many far more dangerous places than Newark even here in the good ole' USA.

That said I do agree Newark is a dangerous place and would not recommend staying in the station overnight.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 4, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> Whats your life worth? Its that dangerous in Newark NJ; one of the most dangerous cities in the world. I live in NJ and am giving you good advise. Unless you intend to come to Newark armed with a pistol, do not spend the night in Newark Penn Station.


When was the last time you were in Newark? 20 years ago, maybe?

Newark isn't the garden spot of the world, but if you keep your wits about you, there is nothing dangerous about waiting in the station for a train overnight. Assuming you don't fall asleep. You'll wake up just fine, but I wouldn't be shocked if some of your stuff was missing. That's just asking for it, honestly.

That being said, I'd say your best course of action might be to simply move your trip all the way over to New York Penn. New York's Penn Station is perfectly safe at night. There are cops crawling all over the place, there are food operations open 24/7. Actually, if you decide to go there, for breakfast go down to the LIRR level and pick up a delicious $2 eggs, bacon, home fries, toast, and coffee breakfast at Papaya.


----------



## TVRM610 (Jun 4, 2010)

It should be noted that Newark Airport is a very nice safe facility and even though it bears the name "Newark" it is not in the same part of town that "Newark Penn" is located in.

So my original suggestion still stands... spend the night at the airport! ha.


----------



## railiner (Jun 4, 2010)

What Amtrak train are you taking, and to where?

I may have other suggestions for you if you care to share that info.....


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 4, 2010)

I would say spend the night in the airport and catch an NJ transit train in the morning from the airport to newark penn station. That train station can be scary at 3 in the afternoon I can't imagine what its like at 2 am


----------



## Shanghai (Jun 5, 2010)

I live in New Jersey and I prefer transiting in New York rather than Newark.

New York Penn has a waiting area for Amtrak and NJT passengers (LIRR also on a lower level) that is patrolled.

I have arrived NYP on a late Cardinal on two occasions and have missed the my last NJT train home.

I sat/slept in the Amtrak waiting area until the first morning train. I was asked to show a ticket a couple of times

which I did not mind. I felt safe. You may want to consider spending the time at New York Penn Station instead

of Newark.


----------



## NJCoastExp (Jun 6, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> I live in New Jersey and I prefer transiting in New York rather than Newark.New York Penn has a waiting area for Amtrak and NJT passengers (LIRR also on a lower level) that is patrolled.
> 
> I have arrived NYP on a late Cardinal on two occasions and have missed the my last NJT train home.
> 
> ...


Unless you are willing to share a bench in platform level waiting room with some characters, you will not find a place to sit on main level. The main waiting room is closed from 1:30 AM to 4:30 AM.


----------



## cambio (Jun 6, 2010)

NJCoastExp said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I live in New Jersey and I prefer transiting in New York rather than Newark.New York Penn has a waiting area for Amtrak and NJT passengers (LIRR also on a lower level) that is patrolled.
> ...



when I did this, I was inside the Newark Penn station between 11:00PM to 6:00PM........ this was in February... cold as usual

there are indeed a bunch of homeless and/or drunk men. however, the cops moved people waiting for Amtrak trains into

a little waiting area where the homeless/drunks weren't allowed.... (of course, the cops did ask to see our Amtrak tickets or

reservation print-outs) sure, the seats were hard, but at least we were perfectly safe..... of course, the cops only had

pistols, so if a gang of thugs come in with Uzis, then were were toast....


----------



## Mike_Boston (Jul 15, 2010)

NJCoastExp said:


> Unless you are willing to share a bench in platform level waiting room with some characters, you will not find a place to sit on main level. The main waiting room is closed from 1:30 AM to 4:30 AM.


I found this thread from FlyerTalk.com forum...

My flight will arrive in Newark Airport just before midnight.

From EWR, I'll take the AirTrain and NJ Transit to Newark Penn.

I'm taking Amtrak's 3AM train from Newark Penn to DC.

What can I do for three hours at Newark Penn between 12AM and 3AM?

Thanks!


----------



## Heading North (Jul 16, 2010)

I've taken the 3 am train to DC lots of times, and I would STRONGLY RECOMMEND staying on the NJ Transit train to New York and then boarding the train there. If it arrives on time, it usually boards around 2:40-2:45, and New York Penn Station is always busy, climate-controlled, and has a private seating area... some of the shops also stay open very late (if not all night). That way, you're also sitting around for a shorter period of time.

I've been at Newark Penn Station twice late at night, and I wouldn't recommend it... mostly because most of the station (including the main waiting area) is closed, so you're confined to a very small but well-patrolled area. Even trying to get a cab at 3 am was a little harrowing (and I lived in NYC for a long time).

On the other hand, there will definitely be other people hanging out at Newark Airport late at night (Terminal B has an all-night McDonald's that was crowded the last time I was there). So I'd go with EWR or New York Penn.


----------

